# Anrufe von 09003101344



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2009)

Unsere Telefonnr. wird standig, manchmal 3 Mal am Tag von der Nr 09003101344 angewählt. anschl. folgt ein Endlosband mit fadenscheinigen Mitteilungen, Wie kann ich das unterbinden? 
Bin schon recht böse.Auflegen hilft auch nicht viel, da Rufnummer unterdrückt wird und gleich neu anwählt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Unsere Telefonnr. wird standig, manchmal 3 Mal am Tag von der Nr 09003101344 angewählt.


Von einer Mehrwertnummer? Das ist nicht erlaubt.
(ach so... du schreibst "Rufnummer unterdrückt", also ist es Werbung für diese Nummer. Egal, ist auch verboten)

Die Nummer gehört bereits bekannten Abzockern:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=3101344&Suche=Absenden

Das sind normalerweise Gewinnanrufe ("sie haben gewonnen")

bitte Beschwerde schreiben an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Dort werden dann Wattestäbchen geschwungen, um den jahrelangen Missbrauch endlich zu bekämpfen.


Dieses mal gibt es einen Peugeot zu gewienen 
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/09003101344

Der Toif(e)l steckt wohl wieder im Detail.

Alles beim Alten:

"wir wurden auch heute von Alwimada abgezockt! Es wurde uns ein Gewinn von 10.000 Euro oder ein Peugeot versprochen. Die Abzock-Nummer ist 0900-3101341.Ich habe diese Nummer heute der Bundesnetzzentrale gemeldet. Ich sollte auch einen frankierten Rückumschlag mit Porto 1.10 Euro nach Polen schicken-an Herrn J* K*,Czrnica 102,PL58518. Mir wurde gesagt,dass ich dann die nächsten Wochen den Gewinn erhalte und noch Post von einem Notar bekomme…Weiterhin wurde mir ein Gewinncode genannt: 28-13-09-48…Ich bin wirklich absolut geschockt über diese Abzocke!! Ich habe ja schon viel Scheiße erlebt, aber so etwas bisher noch nicht!!"

Sogar der Gewinncode wird nach gewohntem Muster gebildet:
28-13-09-48 bedeutet: Anruf um 13:48 am 28.9.


s.a. im Nachbarforum
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=238187&highlight=alvimada#post238187



> Man hat noch Vorrat:
> 
> 09003101331
> 09003101335
> ...


Wird Zeit, dass in Düsseldorf mal wieder der Staatsanwalt klingelt.

PS: weitere Hintergründe hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=226461&highlight=alvimada#post226461


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Hallo und vielen Dank!
Habe nach dem Anruf, die Nummer sofort bei google eingegeben und wie vermutet, eine Falle zum reinfallen. Aber was passiert bei älteren Leuten, die Angst vor dem PC haben?

Mit besten Grüssen aus dem Rheinland
CB


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber was passiert bei älteren Leuten, die Angst vor dem PC haben?


Tja. Das ist so: Dass man über das Telefon betrogen wird, muß man wissen. Wenn man's nicht weiß, ist man halt nicht aufmerksam genug. Pech gehabt.

Wenn Du das genauer erklärt haben möchtest, frag die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover, das sind die Experten für solche Platitüden.

Ist das fair? Nein. Aber die alten Leutchen mit Angst vor dem PC, die wissen das ja nicht. Sonst würden sie sich ja vielleicht darüber ärgern oder gar die Initiative ergreifen und solche Themen zur Sprache bringen, wenn der Bundestagsabgeordnete im Altersheim sein Gesülze vom Verbraucherschutz für ältere Leute los wird...

So gibt es halt pfiffige Senioren wie hier und die anderen, die Pech haben. Aber sollte man deshalb etwa eine innovative Technik behindern, die Wohlstand und Arbeit schafft? Oder gar hinterfragen, wo denn die Arbeit geschaffen wird? (beim Stroh-GF in Polen? Im Callcenter auf Mallorca?)

Nein. Muß man einfach so hinnehmen. Gehört dazu. So ist das Leben.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

mir geht es genau so ich glaub das die 09003101344 heute schon fünf mal bei mir angerufen hat,ich weiß auch nicht was ich dagen tun kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

...hatte auch gerade einen anrufen von 0900301344 mit Gewinnversprechen

Werde sofort eine Beschwerde schreiben! Vorallem ist unsere Nummer nicht veröffentlicht, dass heißt unsere Nummer wurde wohl verkauft!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

auch ich wurde angerufen - heute 12.10.09 schon zum 2x.
angeblich wurde meine nummer ausgewählt und ich hätte einen peugeot gewonnen. zur auslieferung fehlen noch einige daten die ich beim rückruf unter der nummer 09003 101344 angeben sollte. paahh, ich ruf doch da nicht an! wäre zwar schön, so´n neues auto... aber nee, da kostet der anruf einiges und gewonnen hab ich dann doch nicht...

wo kann ich meldung machen, damit diese "abzocker" gestoppt werden?

was kostet eigentlich der anruf bei 0900 3 xxx xxx?

danke


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Hallo...
Der Anruf kostet 2,99€ die Minute.... Das weiß ich, da ich, nachdem ich die "frohe Botschaft über den Gewinn eines Autos" erhalten habe, so überrascht, voreilig, dumm und naiv war dort anzurufen.... (...als arme Studentin stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt...)
Wie oben beschrieben, wurde ich gebeten einen frankierten Umschlag nach Polen zu schicken usw..
Da ich so voreilig gehandelt habe, bin ich erst zu spät drauf gekommen die Nummer mal zu googlen. Ich Dummchen habe sogar schon direkt den Umschlag abgeschickt. Tja, dumm gelaufen. Jetzt werd ich wohl ca. 40 Euro für das Telefonat bezahlen müssen. 
weiß jemand, ob ich nun noch etwas von denen höre? 
Könnte ich noch mehr schwierigkeiten bekommen (Kosten/ Verbindlichkeiten)?
Eine Chance das Geld zurück zu bekommen besteht also garnicht?
Man, komme ich mir dösig vor.....


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Fangen wir mal hinten an:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Man, komme ich mir dösig vor...


Man wird jeden Tag schlauer...

Nun der Reihe nach:


> Der Anruf kostet 2,99€ die Minute.... Das weiß ich, da ich, nachdem ich die "frohe Botschaft über den Gewinn eines Autos" erhalten habe, so überrascht, voreilig, dumm und naiv war dort anzurufen.... (...als arme Studentin stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt...)


Die Bundesnetzagentur, der nicht vieles gelingt außer der Täuschung der Bevölkerung, erfolgreich und aktiv gegen diese Betrüger Firmen vorzugehen, sagt dazu dann: "Der Anrufer kannte den Preis und konnte selbst entscheiden, wie lange er zu diesem Tarif telefoniert"
Arrogant? Ja.



> Wie oben beschrieben, wurde ich gebeten einen frankierten Umschlag nach Polen zu schicken usw...


Bitte nicht vergessen, hier zu schreiben, was Dir aus Polen geschickt wird...



> Jetzt werd ich wohl ca. 40 Euro für das Telefonat bezahlen müssen.


Nein! Du schreibst eine Beschreibung des Vorfalles an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Dann musst Du in ein paar Wochen schauen, ob Deine Nummer auf der Liste der BNetzA auftaucht ("Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot"). Meistens reicht es, die Nummer zu googeln, weil wir hier fast alle diese Nummern nennen.

Wenn es ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot gibt, bedeutet das, das *rückwirkend* verboten wird, die Gebühren einzutreiben. Damit meldest Du Dich dann bei deiner Telefongesellschaft und forderst den Betrag zurück. Falls noch nicht passiert: Einzelverbindungsnachweis besorgen!



> weiß jemand, ob ich nun noch etwas von denen höre?


Manchmal berichten Betroffene, dass sie ein Gutscheinheft geschickt bekommen. Falls dieses eintrifft, bitte hier melden!


> Könnte ich noch mehr schwierigkeiten bekommen (Kosten/ Verbindlichkeiten)?


Nicht direkt - aber Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass Deine Angaben verkauft werden und nun auch andere Betrüger Werbefirmen diese nutzen.


> Eine Chance das Geld zurück zu bekommen besteht also garnicht?


Doch. Siehe oben.

PS: Hast Du dort angerufen, weil man Dir weis gemacht hat, man bräuchte lediglich ein paar Daten von Dir? Dann würde ich Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Hallo, 
habe gerade jetzt den Anruf bekommen , dass ich der glückliche Gewinner eines Pegout oder der gleichwertigen Summe bin. und die Nummer gesagt bekommen, die ich anrufen soll , um den Gewinn zu bekommen. Die nummer ist 09003101344. 
Also , wie ich auch gedacht habe - eine Abzocke.
gut,dass es Internet gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also , wie ich auch gedacht habe - eine Abzocke.
> gut,dass es Internet gibt.


Dazu braucht man kein Internet. Warum sollte jemand etwas verschenken?
 Das sollte der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen, dass das nur Abzocke sein kann.


----------



## Anna Renate (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Hab ihr denn nicht die 0900 Ruf-Nummer bei eurer Telefongesellschaft
sperren lassen? Das verhindert schon alleine, dass man in die 
Verlegenheit gerät, dort anzurufen.
Wir haben vor einigen Jahren die Nummer sperren lassen.
Wenn ich mal solche Gewinnspielanrufe erhalte, sehe ich gar keine
Telefon-Nummer. Da steht immer Anrufer unbekannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Dass da "Anrufer unbekannt" steht, hat nix damit zu tun, dass Du die 900er-Nr. hast sperren lassen.
Die haben ne Rufnummer-Unterdrückung. 

Nachdem mir die "Dame" (die übrigens ein bisschen wie die Ex-Gesundheitsministerin Ulla klingt) den ganzen Anrufbeantworter vollgejault hat, werde ich den Vorfall alls Spam-Anruf mit Gewinnbenachrichtigung ebenfalls melden.

Die Menge machts!

LG
Lenny

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:20:50 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:15:19 ----------

Bevor jemand du die 0900 sperren lässt. Die Telefonberatung der Verbraucherzentralen kassieren iher Gebühren auch so....


@ Aka - aka: Du scheinst ja viel Erfahrung zu haben. Mein 1. Gedanke nach dem Anruf mit dem Peugeot war ja meinen Anwalt mit der Beitreibung des Gewinns zu beauftragen. Andererseits hatte ich natürlich auf die Schnelle auch keine Möglichkeit, den Anruf aufzuzeichnen, in dem es ja hieß, ich hätte definitiv gewonnen. Hat soetwas schon mal jemand versucht? Muss man vermutlich 3 Peugots investieren um Erfolg zu haben 

Betrugsanzeige? Ich wurde noch nicht betrogen, da ich die 0900er natürlich nicht angerufen habe. Hmmmm - ich google mal weiter was sich da noch machen lässt....

LG Alex

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:26:15 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:20:50 ----------

Nochmal Alex:

Die gehört:

Alvimada
[ edit] 
Zam. Czernica 102
58521 Jezow Sudecki
POLEN

Ich glaube, ich versuch meinen Peugeot doch mal abzuholen....  Aber nicht telefonisch!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:30:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:26:15 ----------

Nochmal der Alex.

Die haben sogar eine I-netseite. Kontaktdaten:

Kontakt:
PL 58-518 CZERNICA 102
Tel. 0048/ 75/ 7526001
Fax 0048/ 75/ 7526003
e-mail: [email protected]

Ich glaube, ich hab da ein paar interessante Seiten, auf denen ich mal diese Email-Adresse eingebe...    Rache ist süüüüüssss....


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Ich habe auch eben einen Anruf erhalten von ,,Unbekannt" und sollte bei der Nr. 09003101344 anrufen. 

Ich habe die Schnauze voll! Es ist doch mittlerweile schon gesetzlich verboten ohne das Mitsenden der Nummer solche Werbe-telefonate zu machen?!
Wo kann ich mich dann beschweren?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Bei uns haben sie sich auch gerade gemeldet -gibt es eine Möglichkeit sie wegen Betrugs anzuzeigen? Oder eine andere Möglichkeit sich vor ihren Anrufen zu schützen? Liebe Grüsse und danke für diese Seite


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Habe heute auch so einen Anruf bekommen, die haben mir auf den AB gesprochen das meine Telefonnummer auserwählt wurde und ich entweder das Auto oder 10000€ gewonnen habe. Ich soll unbedingt die hotline anrufen 09003101344 um meine Daten zu geben damit der Gewinn ausgezahlt werden kann


----------



## M&M2005 (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die gehört:
> 
> Alvimada
> [ edit]
> ...



Viel Spass dabei falls die Dir nachher erklären sollten, das man zwar Zuteilungsnehmer, aber mitnichten Diensteanbieter ist. Will nicht sagen das das so wäre, könnte aber so sein.

*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
14.November.2006 ; 10:15 Uhr

Solange schon "gehört" diese 0900er dieser polnischen Firma.


----------



## Anna Renate (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Ich kann eine 0900er Nummer gar nicht mehr anrufen.
Auch ein Vorteil.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Ich kann eine 0900er Nummer gar nicht mehr anrufen.
> Auch ein Vorteil.


Und garantiert kein Nachteil. Ich kenne keinen  einzigen Fall, wo ich eine  ( früher 0190er ) 
heute 0900er Nummer hätte anwählen müssen/sollen/wollen.

0900er Nummern,  die nicht der Augeninnendruckentlastung oder Abzocke  dienen,
 dürfte es nur in  homöpathischen Dosen  geben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Beschweren kann man sich: Meldung des Vorfalls an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Strafanzeige ist umstritten, da es bisher keinen Staatsanwalt gibt, der darin Betrug sieht (Die Staatsanwälte sagen: Es gibt einen Peugeotgewinner, also kein Betrug - meine Sichtweise sagt: Es wird behauptet, *man habe bereits gewonnen* und müsse nur im Callcenter anrufen, *um Daten zu ergänzen*. Dann kommt aber plötzlich eine Marketingumfrtage, von der nie die Rede war und man muß noch einmal Geld investieren für einen Brief ins Ausland. Damit bekommt man für den Anruf nicht das, was angekündigt wurde. Man ist geschädigt und hat sich dazu locken lassen durch falsche Behauptungen --> Betrug)

Was Polen angeht: Man schickt die Briefe ins Ausland und einige Betroffene haben berichtet, einen Gutschein bekommen zu haben - wenn jemand einen solchen erhält, bitte dringend auch das Kuvert aufheben. Bei den toiflischen Vorgängern kam das Kuvert mit dem Gutschein nämlich nicht aus Italien, sondern wurde am Bodensee abgestempelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich soll unbedingt die hotline anrufen 09003101344 *um meine Daten zu geben damit der Gewinn ausgezahlt werden kann*


Täuschung, ergo: Betrug --> Strafanzeige.
Übrigens steht die Firma aus Polen gemeinsam mit einem Herren aus Lutherstadt Wittenberg in einer Liste ("Brücke Osteuropa"). Dieser hat schon einmal Verantwortliche aus Osteuropa erwähnt. Er selbst ist ja irgendwie auch nur der aus dem Hut gezogene insolvente (?) Verantwortliche eines anderen Herren... Alles Zufall? Oder was ist da lo-o-o-s
_Heppenheim Style_ goes on and on.


> Dies haben wir auch der *Regulierungsbehörde* mitgeteilt,* mit der wir eine gute Zusammenarbeit pflegen*.


Das glaube ich sofort.
Heppenheim, Wien, Litauen, Polen, Mainz, Bodensee, Post aus Italien - Das wäre ein Krimi, den jeder Leser für völlig unrealistisch halten würde, obwohl er real ist. Arbeitstitel: "Das Mehrwert-Karutell"


----------



## Minchen (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Wie schön, dass ich Euch gefunden habe! Ich hatte diesen bekloppten Anruf gerade auch und bin stinksauer, denn auch meine Nummer ist nirgends veröffentlicht, muss also verkauft worden sein. 
Meines Wissens nach ist es doch verboten, ohne Rufnummernskennung anzurufen - kann man nicht wenigstens dagegen vorgehen?! Ehrlich, das k*** mich SO an!


----------



## daniela (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Hallo ich bin ebend auch angerufen worden, von so einem Sprachcomputen. Sollte dann diese nummer anrufen 09003101344 , aber da ich unwissen war habe ich da Angerufen . Und erst dann habe ich na gegooglet.  es war eine  Abzocke .  Na ja habe dann meinen anbieter die Telekom angerufen  habe den fall geschildert   und die sagten dann das ich es nicht zahlen muss .  werde auch morgen meinen anwalt einschalten  habe die schnautze gestriechent voll von diesen anrufen . Vorallem was mich stort daran ist  die wollten meinen mann sprechen  aber der war nicht da , dann solte ich fragen beantworten . Aber das brauchte ich dann nicht weil er mir dann sagte das mein mann  so und so heist und da und da wohnt in der strasse  , das war komisch  weil der anruf kam ist geschäft und nicht zur hausadresse . 

War sehr komisch


----------



## Anna Renate (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Wenn ihr so eine Computerstimme hört, warum legt ihr nicht einfach 
sofort auf? Was Wichtiges ist es nie. Dann ruft jemand persönlich an.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Habe auch heute den Anruf bekommen! Kam grade nach 3 Bier nach Hause und habe mich erstmal sehr gefreut  (Die haben auf den Anrufbeantworter gesprochen) Aber ein Glück blieb da erstmal Misstrauen!

Also super das es dieses Forum gibt!

Werde den Anruf morgen dem Verbraucherschutz melden! Unverschämtheit sowas!

LG Bastian


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

hatte gerade auch diesen anruf. mir war von vornherein klar, dass es sich um betrug handelt.

was allerdings viel schlimmer ist, dass es hier ja wirklich leute gibt, die da anrufen. und das sind keine ungebildeten personen, sondern zb studenten...

eure "dummheit" und naivität finanziert deren geschäft und ist somit die folge, dass sie auch bei MIR anrufen. lasst den mist ihr deppen!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> eure "dummheit" und naivität finanziert deren geschäft und ist somit die folge, dass sie auch bei MIR anrufen.


Wieso bei dir?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

*Angerufen von dieser Nr.: 09003101344 VORSICHT*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt gerade eben auch so ein anruf gekommen, bin gerade von der Arbeit zurück und habe meinem Anrufbeantworte abgehört. Das hört dich Super geil an aber, die Computerstimme nennt keine Firmen namen oder so, nur diese komische Nummer. Anschlienßend habe ich natürllich gegoogelt. DAS IST ALLES ABZOGE VORSICHT, NICHT ANRUFEN AUF GARKEIN FALL ANRUFEN, IST EINE FALLE.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Mir wurde heute ebenfalls der AB vollgequatscht. Hatte mir gleich gedacht, dass das Betrug ist und zur Bestätigung gegoogelt! Ich finde es eine Frechheit, da unsere Telefonnummer nicht registriert ist und ich diese auch nie angebe! Da zahlt man der Telekom einen Haufen Geld, damit diese geheim bleibt und dann...
Bringt eine Beschwerde wirklich etwas?
Reicht es, wenn ich mich bei rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de beschwere? Soll ich mich auch bei der Telekom beschweren? Oder ist das vergebene "Liebsmüh"?

Ich bin froh, dass es das Internet gibt und man die Möglichkeit hat sich umfassend zu informieren. Ich ärgere mich nur, dass ältere Menschen und auch ausländische Mitbürger
auf so eien Abzocke reinfallen!


----------



## Anna Renate (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Kann es nicht sein, dass mal vor Jahren Deine Telefonnummer im 
öffentlichen Verzeichnis zu finden war? 
Auch wenn es nun keine Angabe gibt, die alten Telefonnummern sind
zb. auf Telefon-Cds gespeichert.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Lt. einem Beitrag bei WDR2 am 12. oder 13.sollen von/bei Subunternehmen der Telekom grössere Datenmengen verkauft/gestohlen worden sein. Der Beitrag war morgens so gegen 7.00. Ich habe ihn nur einmal gehört.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe gerade jetzt den Anruf bekommen , dass ich der glückliche Gewinner eines Pegout oder der gleichwertigen Summe bin. und die Nummer gesagt bekommen, die ich anrufen soll , um den Gewinn zu bekommen. Die nummer ist 09003101344.
> Also , wie ich auch gedacht habe - eine Abzocke.
> gut,dass es Internet gibt.



hä hä. diesen rabauken habe ich gleich bei der bundesnetzagentur gemeldet !
von mir bekommen dieser [......] KEINEN cent !
und die nummer unterdrücken, zeigt was für ein genosse der ist.
aber das problem ist : weil der kerl aus polen kommt, heißt es gleich wieder : dort wohnen nur [........] !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*

Kurz zum Thema "woher haben die Jungs die Nummer?"
Angenommen, Deine Nummer ist 01111-123456

Dann wird es bei dir klingeln, wenn ich meiner Anwählmaschine sage, sie möge bitte heute mal alle Nummern von 01111-100001 bis 01111-999999 anrufen.

Und zwar wird es bei Dir genau dann klingeln, wenn es zuvor bei 01111-123455 geklingelt hat. Nach Dir wird es dann bei 01111-123457 klingeln.

System verstanden?
Zusätzlich haben die Jungs dann auch noch Datenbanken mit Vordaten zu den Nummern. Das ist besonders praktisch. Ich weiß z.B. schon, dass Du "Müller" heißt, tu aber so, als wüsste ich es nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anrufe von 09003101344*



Anna Renate schrieb:


> Kann es nicht sein, dass mal vor Jahren Deine Telefonnummer im
> öffentlichen Verzeichnis zu finden war?
> Auch wenn es nun keine Angabe gibt, die alten Telefonnummern sind
> zb. auf Telefon-Cds gespeichert.



Nein, war sie noch nie! Das ist ja gerade was mich tierisch ankotzt!


----------

